# Shinden Fudo Ryu or Kukishin Ryu



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

I have met an instructor that teaches both Shinden Fudo Ryu and Kukishin Ryu .  I've read up on both and am not sure which one to do.  As it is a long term thing, I want to make sure I'm on the 'right path'.  If anyone does either of these styles I would be grateful for any information to help me choose as i don't know much about either.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd say you can't do either. 

I'll explain. These Ryu are part of the so-called "X-Kan's", so named because the three primary organisations all end in "Kan" (Bujinkan, Genbukan, Jinenkan), and are not taught separately. You may, if in the Genbukan, have the option to train in one specific one after you reach 3rd Dan, the Jinenkan will also introduce you to Ryu-ha specific approaches after Dan grade level, and the Bujinkan will pretty much never give you the option unless a particular teacher decides to offer it.

Additionally, it's not really an easy thing to describe the differences between the Ryu without a more physical education, as it's more in the "feel" of the separate Ryu rather than anything else. I mean, I could tell you that Shinden Fudo Ryu Jutaijutsu has a similar feel to Kukishinden Ryu Dakentaijutsu, with both featuring heavy throws and gross-motor limb controls, but they're still distinctly different... and Shinden Fudo Ryu Dakentaijutsu is a different animal again, but all of that's beside the point as you seem to have no point of reference at the moment.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

I see.  So I have to find out if he is affiliated with either Genbukan, Bujinken or Jinenkan.  And then try each and see which one i prefer.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd find out which, yeah. But which organisation isn't as important as the instructor themselves, and how you find them.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, if they have been trained by one, but not showing anything of affiliation with any of the 3 (Bujinkan etc) on the website or they have no affiliation with them, surely it's still ninjutsu?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jonny said:


> Ok, if they have been trained by one, but not showing anything of affiliation with any of the 3 (Bujinkan etc) on the website or they have no affiliation with them, surely it's still ninjutsu?



If they were trained in one of the X-kans, but have gone their own way, there is no guarantee that it's "still ninjutsu."  Imagine a classically trained French chef; if he teaches you how to cook spaghetti or borscht or sushi, it's not still French cooking, is it?  

But -- if they're advertising something in a way inconsistent with the various ninjutsu-derived schools are being taught, the odds to me are high that it's not "still ninjutsu" no matter they're early training.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 12, 2012)

OK.  I get it now.  It's all new to me.  Sorry for coming across as stupid


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha, don't worry about such things. Asking questions is how you learn, after all! Out of interest, can you link to the website so we can see who we're talking about?


----------



## Sanke (Jan 12, 2012)

Jonny said:


> OK.  I get it now.  It's all new to me.  Sorry for coming across as stupid



Not stupid, mate, just new to all this. The idea of training in a specific ryu of the takamatsu-den arts(the 9 schools associated with ninjutsu today) is not common right off the bat in many schools, if at all. So no, not stupid, just unusual and new, I'd say. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 12, 2012)

I know at the minute I feel like a fish out of water but hopefully that won't last too long


----------



## Indagator (Jan 12, 2012)

Jonny said:


> I know at the minute I feel like a fish out of water but hopefully that won't last too long



If your journey into the art is anything like mine has been, as soon as you begin to feel like a fish _in_ water it will only last for a few moments, then you will find everything changes again lol!


----------



## Sanke (Jan 13, 2012)

Indagator said:


> If your journey into the art is anything like mine has been, as soon as you begin to feel like a fish _in_ water it will only last for a few moments, then you will find everything changes again lol!



Yup, pretty much! But it gets a little easier to deal with as you go 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 13, 2012)

Sanke said:


> Yup, pretty much! But it gets a little easier to deal with as you go
> 
> 
> .



Yup!


----------

